# storage in Yorkshire



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all it's us again, does anyone know of any secure storage locations suitable to take a 25' RV?, we need somewhere to keep our vehicle until next spring until which time we will be off on our travels.
Any information will be gratefuly received.
Thanks a lot
Ian & Kay

oops, should have said, we are based in Leeds but anywhere in Yorkshire/Humberside etc would be acceptable.

Cheers


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi there, 
Where are you again? It might narrow down the search. :? 
regards

Julie


----------

